# THE BIG BEE BUZZ – TULSA, OK – MARCH 29-30, 2019



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

The Northeast Oklahoma Beekeepers Association will hold the Big Bee Buzz on the evening of March 29 and all day March 30, 2019. The Buzz is one of the largest beekeeping conferences in Oklahoma and the region. 

The event will be held at Venue 68, located at 6910 S 101st E Ave Tulsa OK 74134.

There will be plenty of information for beekeepers of all levels of experience, from seasoned beekeepers to people who want to give it a try. Two lectures will be happening most all of the time, with one talk geared to beginner topics and the other devoted to more advanced subjects.

This year’s speakers include Dr. Dennis Van Englesdorp, Jerry Hayes, Ed Levi and Katharina Davitt.


----------

